

Org mode for vim - edb
https://github.com/hsitz/VimOrganizer

======
samstokes
Looks interesting. Since the README is minimal, some questions:

Is the intent to use the same format as, or otherwise interoperate with, org-
mode for emacs?

Also, worth comparing with vimoutliner? (<http://vimoutliner.org>)

~~~
bokchoi
It looks like it uses the same format. At the end of first video[1], he shells
out to an emacs server to format the .org file as html.

[1] <http://vimeo.com/16543959>

------
bathizte
When I was looking for a vim-orgmode, I found viki/deplate :

I found it quite confusing but it seems to take much inspiration from org-
mode, is mature, and integrates with TVO (the vim outliner).

Some references : Viki : <http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=861>
TVO : <http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=517> Some notes from
Swaroop C H
:[http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/Vim_en:Personal_Information_M...](http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/Vim_en:Personal_Information_Management)

------
schallis
Wonderful project, it seems I'm not the only one who was reluctant to switch
to Emacs just for org-mode.

~~~
wwortiz
With viper it's almost like not switching :P

~~~
schallis
I disagree, Viper mode is a very thin imitation of a few Vim commands.
Slightly _too_ thin for my liking, even on the most compatible of modes :p

Besides, to really experience the benefits of Emacs you have to dive right in.
There are many Emacs features I wish Vim had but I fear many of these diminish
in value when taken out of their natural environment. The reverse can also be
argued to a lesser extent.

~~~
wwortiz
Maybe take a look at this then: <http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/Vimpulse> but
it all really matters how much and which way you use vim.

~~~
schallis
Oh cool, it'll be interesting to see if that makes a switch more compelling.

------
sh1mmer
Could someone explain what "Org" mode is? The readme is pretty sparse.

~~~
hbien
<http://orgmode.org/>

------
bryanwb
wow, i left vim for emacs 3 years ago solely because of org-mode. If this
matures i might go back

~~~
yangyang
I left vim for emacs solely because of how much nicer emacs lisp is than
scripting stuff in vim:
[https://github.com/hsitz/VimOrganizer/blob/master/ftplugin/o...](https://github.com/hsitz/VimOrganizer/blob/master/ftplugin/org.vim).

~~~
xtho
With the introduction of additional data structures (lists, dictionaries that
can also be used for prototype-based programming) in vim7, I don't think
vimscript is that bad. And you can also use
python/ruby/perl/tcl/scheme/lua/whatever when you have the proper version of
vim.

~~~
yangyang
I'm glad it's improving.

Whilst being able to script vim with lots of different languages is great,
it's a shame it's not just one, since nobody really wants some hybrid beast
linked against 6 different interpreters just to run a few scripts in one's
editor.

------
gcb
Don't think that goes well in a text editor...

Also, how will I keep joking about emacs bloat?

